# RB Torque Specs?



## firestorm13666 (Jan 5, 2004)

Does anyone know the torque specz for the RB engine (Head,intake,cam gears,ext.) or know where can find them.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

*sigh* which one? 20,25,26,30?


----------



## firestorm13666 (Jan 5, 2004)

Rb25det


----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

firestorm13666 said:


> Rb25det


for that particular engine 295nm from 4800rpm and 184kw @6400rpm


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

PORSCHEKILLA said:


> for that particular engine 295nm from 4800rpm and 184kw @6400rpm


I think he meant torque specs for the torque wrench there slugger. As far as manuals with all that info the cheapest I have found for RB motors in english are found here. Price is in New Zealand dollars

http://www.jpnz.co.nz/xcart/customer/search.php?substring=rb25det

Never ordered through them so I don't know what they're about. Look for feedback elsewhere, because I'm almost positive no one else has ordered from them either.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> I think he meant torque specs for the torque wrench there slugger. As far as manuals with all that info the cheapest I have found for RB motors in english are found here. Price is in New Zealand dollars
> 
> http://www.jpnz.co.nz/xcart/customer/search.php?substring=rb25det
> 
> Never ordered through them so I don't know what they're about. Look for feedback elsewhere, because I'm almost positive no one else has ordered from them either.


What he said..... :cheers:


----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

sorry dudes


----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

firestorm13666 said:


> Does anyone know the torque specz for the RB engine (*Head,intake,cam gears,ext.) * or know where can find them.


ohhh yer


----------



## firestorm13666 (Jan 5, 2004)

*Thanks for the info*



PORSCHEKILLA said:


> ohhh yer


Well thanks for the info and well does anyone know if i could get them on the westcost or were to find something liek that out there cuz if i can i can my girl get them for me she si going to school in cali iam just waiting to move out there hopfuly in the next 11 months :cheers:


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

I have a .pdf file (JPNZ_R32.pdf) that has a complete engine workshop manual for the R32, all engines. It's 25MB and I don't have broadband, so there's pretty much no way to send it to you easily, but if you want to specify what specs you want I can search and post them. The specs will be in kg-m, though, not lb-ft, but you can convert.

Alternatively, search on-line for the file and see if somebody else has it that has broadband. If you PM me I can give you the e-mail of the chap I got it from.


----------

